
Ask HN: How can I grow my porn startup? - abba_fishhead
So I used to run an SaaS startup from 2012-2014 that was ramen profitable and required like 2-3 hours&#x2F;week of work at most. It completely freed up my time, and I spent that time in part realizing that coding and running a software startup aren&#x27;t really my passion.<p>I decided my real passion is sex, as well as passive income, so I started a porn startup, with me directing and acting in my own films. I made three films so far, and revenues from each film are growing film-to-film. The high costs of a shoot, however, still mean that I&#x27;m in the red, and I actually subsidize my costs with my bartending day job. The sole revenue model is selling the films on clip sites as downloadables.<p>I don&#x27;t naturally look the &quot;type,&quot; so mainstream work has been hard to find, but I have the technical capability to do the job. A startup is the way forward for me. Eventually, my goal is to build enough content to sell monthly memberships, much like SaaS startups.<p>I&#x27;m getting a little burnt out doing so much at once (i.e. writing, directing, producing, acting, editing, marketing, etc.), and I still haven&#x27;t figured out distribution apart from my 13k Twitter followers and 1,000-strong organic mailing list. It has also been hard being so frugal just to save up for monthly shoots. I feel like I have to pump out fresh content with regularity to please my customers, who, though are numerically few at the moment, are pretty loyal in purchasing film after film.<p>I suppose what I&#x27;m asking is, how can I maximize the revenue potential of my startup? Failing which, how do I at least keep this going and sustainable so that I can have enough time, energy, and motivation to figure out the next step?
======
airbreather
"I feel like I have to pump out fresh content with regularity to please my
customers" \- you answer your own question.

------
throweway
Id say go back to the SaaS that freed up your time. What makes you money and
what you are passionate about can be orthogonal. No shame in that.

------
walkbmc84
2/3 hours a week! Thats the dream right there brother!

